# What year is my (Excelsior built?)  Elgin?



## fat tire trader (Jan 11, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what year my Elgin is? Its the way I got it, except I put on the head light. I need the battery tube, drop stand and a saddle in better condition.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 11, 2014)

Looks like possible Westfield manufacture. What is the serial number? 
What rear hub does it have?


----------



## chitown (Jan 11, 2014)

*Awesome Survivor!*

That looks more Excelsior built due to the joint of the lower top tube to the seat tube is one distinctive feature of Excelsiors. The chain ring is another known Excelsior feature.

Here is the joint I'm referring to:






I would say anywhere in the 1920-30 range???

Can you post pics of both stay bridges.


This one from Nostalgic.net is listed as a 1923


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2014)

chitown said:


> That looks more Excelsior built due to the joint of the lower top tube to the seat tube is one distinctive feature of Excelsiors. The chain ring is another known Excelsior feature.
> 
> Here is the joint I'm referring to:
> 
> ...




Love these early Elgins. Really dig that red/cream paint scheme. Looked very similar to.one I recently picked up. Haven't checked the serial.number yet, but also guessing its 20's-30's.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 11, 2014)

If it was made by Excelsior is there a way to determine what year? I'll take more pics tomorrow.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 11, 2014)

I agree the frame looks Excelsior built. Viewing on my phone it is hard to see some details. Looks like truss rods might be welded to fork legs? The fork crown looks like Westfields construction, which is what I based my original assumption on. Here's a photo of an Excelsior I sold last year, the fork crown is different. Also the joint in the 



frame at seat mast is on the upper not middle bar. This photo is from one Chitown posted. I have more photos of this bike will look to see if I have better photo showing the joint at the middle bar junction.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 12, 2014)

*Head light and can*

batteries go in the tank and the light switch would be on the left side of tank, this tank is not standard sized and is made to fit the Excelsior frame.
23/24 is my guess based on paint scheme


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 12, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> batteries go in the tank and the light switch would be on the left side of tank, this tank is not standard sized and is made to fit the Excelsior frame.
> 23/24 is my guess based on paint scheme




Batteries go in the tanK? My tank does not have a battery tray, but I was wondering if the holes on the left side of the tank are original. Are they for screws to hold a battery tray? THe tank does not have a switch and I don't remember seeing a hole that a switch could go into. I'll look again later today. Does anyone have any pics of one of these tanks with a battery tray and a switch?
Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 12, 2014)

*pics of switched tank*

...........


----------



## chitown (Jan 12, 2014)

cds2323 said:


> The fork crown looks like Westfields construction, which is what I based my original assumption on. Here's a photo of an Excelsior I sold last year, the fork crown is different.




The triple plate trussed fork was used by several makers including: Excelsior, Schwinn, Westfield, Davis, Great Western, Snyder and possibly others. The Excelsior you sold had deep fenders (often associated with Harley Davidson and Davis made bikes) But I think this is more an indicator or age (1916-early twenties) than of make. Same with the lower tube joint. The one you had could be older than the Elgin's posted here. Just a theory, with no confirmation of age on the Excelsior you sold.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 12, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> ...........




Thanks for the pic of the tank! Now I know that the holes are original. The thing is, my tank does not have a hole on the side for a switch. I will take more pics today and examine it more. Its not at my house. I was up late last night overhauling the headset and bottom bracket of my new 1942 CCM. Now I{m going to ride my Colnago over Mt. Tamalpais More pics later today.
Thanks!
Chris


----------



## catfish (Jan 12, 2014)

I belive the switch tank was one year only. I just don't remember what year.....


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 12, 2014)

Here's a page from Evolution of the Bicycle Vol 2. No guarantee it's actually a 1927 catalog page.


----------



## ejlwheels (Jan 13, 2014)

My Excelsior does not have the volcano where the lower bar meets the mast.


----------



## bike (Jan 13, 2014)

*1927 catalog pic lamp*

appears to be delta with the narrow mount and no swich on the back vs the smith lamp with twist switch and wide mount pictured on more than one bike abpve....


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 13, 2014)

I took a closer look at the bike today. I had not noticed the slot in the tank for the light switch. I'll post more photos later.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 13, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> I took a closer look at the bike today. I had not noticed the slot in the tank for the light switch. I'll post more photos later.




Thought it looked like a slot when I blew the pic up. Now finding the switch is another adventure...


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 13, 2014)

More pics


----------



## zephyrblau (Jan 14, 2014)

pix of mine.
Chris, you may be able to make a switch. mine seems to be integral to the battery housing assembly. 
find one ? well... maybe


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 16, 2014)

I have created a web page for the bike. It can be seen here

http://fattiretrading.com/23_elgin.html


----------



## jrramirez875 (Oct 21, 2015)

For sure ￼ 


zephyrblau said:


> pix of mine.
> Chris, you may be able to make a switch. mine seems to be integral to the battery housing assembly.
> find one ? well... maybe [emoji14]





Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jrramirez875 (Oct 21, 2015)

zephyrblau said:


> pix of mine.
> Chris, you may be able to make a switch. mine seems to be integral to the battery housing assembly.
> find one ? well... maybe [emoji14]



excuse me is this tank for sale.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jrramirez875 (Oct 30, 2015)

jrramirez875 said:


> excuse me is this tank for sale.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## el capó (Aug 17, 2016)

Sorry to bother you  
I texted you back in October I am still interested would you be willing to sale the tank and if you are how much this my number call me or text me (424) 251-6922


----------

